# K9Stud Say No To Puppy Mills



## rayww (Aug 10, 2007)

What we can do to help stop puppy mills ?  

There are heartless-people in the world which has force dogs to spend their lives in cages or cruel abuse of animal . So , when we adopt or buy a dog ; you are giving them a new life . 

We all have the power to stop !


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

it looks like a directory of nothing but backyard breeders, which is almost as bad as puppymilling.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

rayww said:


> What we can do to help stop puppy mills ?
> 
> So , when we adopt or buy a dog ; you are giving them a new life .


And when you buy a puppy from a puppy mill or a pet store that sells puppy mill dogs, you are giving them a reason to stay in business.

You are giving one puppy a new life (though it's sometimes a short one) but the cost is the continuation of horrific breeding practices.

I'm removing the link in your signature. Advertising is not permitted on dog forums except by paying sponsors.


----------



## rayww (Aug 10, 2007)

I had break the rules , RonE


----------

